# Flexible glue for collage origami



## track4 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. Recently I've been making custom origami paper by gluing comic book and magazine images to another paper. The problem is the glue makes the paper very stiff and difficult to control.

Does anyone know of any type of glue that will stay a bit more flexible once it dries? Or another process of adhering images to paper?

-Thanks


----------



## smgallery (Feb 23, 2011)

track4 said:


> Hi. Recently I've been making custom origami paper by gluing comic book and magazine images to another paper. The problem is the glue makes the paper very stiff and difficult to control.
> 
> Does anyone know of any type of glue that will stay a bit more flexible once it dries? Or another process of adhering images to paper?
> 
> -Thanks


Have you tried 3M Company's ATG tape or any transparent tape that comes off it's liner easily? You just press it on your desired surface, then pull off the backing paper.

Try it-you may like it.

Cheers,
smgallery


----------

